# What do I have?



## dtn23 (Jul 9, 2012)

So I've just transplanted the fish from my old 15 into their new 55 gallon home. Before I begin adding stock to the 55 I'd like to be sure of which fish I already have. There are currently two fish that I'm not entirely sure what they are. One is some form of Swordtail and the other is a guppy that doesn't seem quite as fancy as my other 3. I'll attach pictures below; please let me know if you guys can identify them 








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## dtn23 (Jul 9, 2012)

UPDATE: After searching the site of the store where I found the Swordtail, I found it to be a Twin Bar Solar Flare Swordtail. So all I have left to ask is about the guppy. I think it's just a fancy guppy but it seems much less "fancy" than the rest.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

It just looks like a half black cross of some sort, sometimes when you cross them they get simple, round tails.

Check this out Guppy Tail Types


----------

